# Lost a twin now increased risk of defect.....



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Last week we had my 12.5 week scan and found out one of the twins had died at approx 9 weeks.

Today ive had my triple test results back and my overall risk is 1:130.

The nuchal measurment risk was 1:3801 (1.2mm)
Age factor risk was 1:706 (Im 29)
But the blood risk is 1:25

so my overall risk is 1:130
I am booked in with a genetic counsellor tomorrow.

Lifes not being to kind to me at the moment!!

Question is.....the baby in there that died...what is the chance that died because of a genetic defect and because its still there its messing with my blood levelsAt the moment I am holding onto the hope that is the reason my bloods are giving me increased risk.

Thanks
Nic


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm really sorry for your loss, it's so hard when one twin dies, as people espect you to be happy because you are still pregnant, but it doesn't work that way.  

I'm afraid I don't know enough details about genetics to give you an proper answer, and I don't wnat to mislead you by saying something that the genetic counsellor totally contradicts tomorrow.  I have, however, seen women with a 1:3 risk, who have had a healthy baby, so please keep that hope.

Let me know how it goes tomorrow, 

Sorry I can't be of more help,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi emilycaitlin
thanks for your reply
we saw the counsellor then the consultant.
the twin that stopped growing could have affected my blood levels and it seems logical it has but they cant give a certain answer.....
we are having a scan on 18th dec ( i will be 15 and a half weeks ) and if they can see anything unusual they will do the amnio there and then (if we wish) if all ok we will go for my 21 week scan and again anything unusual have the amnio done at same time. 
If both scans are ok we prob will forget the 'risk factor' we have been given and just get on with things.
Thanks
Nic


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know, all the best for the next couple of weeks, keep us posted.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

